# ViPS Free Webinar: ICD-10 Webinar 9/24/09



## CindyNorling (Aug 26, 2009)

Just a FYI for anyone that would like to check this free webinar out. I could not transfer over the click on registration bottom but you can go to the ViPS website to register.

http://www.vips.com/ Look for the following message and click on Learn More:

Announcing Free ICD-10 Webinar on September 24: A Coding Model that Better Defines the Patient's Health State 

FREE WEBINAR: A Coding Model that Better Defines the Patient's Health State


As the healthcare industry moves closer to the ICD-10 conversion deadline, U.S. health systems face the formidable task of replacing ICD-9 code sets with ICD-10 code sets to catch up with the rest of the world. While this implementation will require initial investments, the lasting benefits far outweigh start-up costs. In an information-packed session, learn more from a leading ICD-10 expert on how moving to ICD-10 will promote improved patient outcomes, expanded research opportunities, lower healthcare costs and a healthier population overall.

Thursday, September 24, 2pm â€“ 3pm EDT

• Better understand the structure of ICD-10 and the rationale behind that structure. Key coding examples will illustrate both strengths and weaknesses of this coding model and highlight the clinical perspective. 
• Understand the steps you need to take to overcome the challenges with implementation and the potentials for leveraging the benefits of this new coding model.

Are you ready for the BIGGEST CHALLENGE since Y2K? 
Registration is quick, easy and FREE! Don't miss this educational event.

Sponsored by ViPSÂ®, a General Dynamics Information Technology Company and leading provider of healthcare information technology and informatics that help government and commercial healthcare payers improve patient outcomes and reduce healthcare costs.

Cindy Norling, CPC-H, CCS-P
St. Cloud Local Chapter President

*â€œThe work goes on, the cause endures, the hope still lives and the dreams shall never die.â€�* 
â€”Edward Moore "Ted" Kennedy (b. 1932); United States Senator


----------



## Jaynine122 (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone register for this webinar? IF so did you get a response. I registered and didnt receive any information. thanks!!


----------



## lasonya (Sep 30, 2009)

I am on it now and it seems to be working fine


----------

